# I forgot how good I had it....



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, with the JD170 to do the "dozing" and pulling the trailer, aerator and spreader, I put the deck and dual bagger back on the LT1500. The lawn was a little out of hand so I immediately did the back, both sides and out front of our house I then mowed the front, next to the road, of both my neighbors and the neighbor across the street's lawn while he was away today. 

The little tractor is 4 1/2 years old but runs, cuts and bags really great. And it doesn't look too bad for it's age!

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/BestCraftsmanwithbaggerfronthouse.jpg>

Now I can get out and mow anytime I want, cause that's all the tractor will be used for.

It sure was strange for a while using the fender mounted auto and manual PTO. A couple of times I hit the brake thinking it was the clutch to shift gears, like on the 170. Once, while cruising along I almost stood it on it's front bumper!!!!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I've had the Deere over two years now and once in a great while I still get my feet mixed up on the pedals. The clutch/ brake was on the left on the old tractor where the PTO lift pedal is on the Deere. I would hate to give up the pedal control hydro now. It's so much nicer to keep both hands on the wheel while mowing around obsticals. 

Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Greg...

That 4-1/2 yr old LT1500 looks great.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

aegt5k,

Thanks. It's really just a model 917.271061. Not long after I got it, Sears started labeling their low end tractor LT1000. They were only available with B&S engines and had 18" rear tires. Mine had 20" tires and I got the Kohler engine option. It wasn't an LT2000 and it wasn't an LT1000...so I called it an LT1500..  

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/Verygoodbaggerinfront.jpg">

Never had a single problem with it....zip ziltch (knock..knock). Replaced the drive belt once and did regular maintenance. It's mowed, hauled logs, wood chips, limbs and it still keeps going.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So Greg it looks good is this a freebie to or did you buy this one.:lmao:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks, Jody

Unfortunately I didn't know the "boneyard" man at Sears..:furious: :furious: 

I think I paid $1,300 for the tractor, bagger, 40" or 42" spreader and a plug aerator.


----------

